
Ask HN: Is Cordova still relevant? - NicoJuicy
I used Cordova for a simple mobile app a year ago. If i find new things happening to it on HN ( eg. posts). I only found 5 articles in the last month.<p>This begs me the question, is Cordova still relevant &#x2F; up to date?<p>What are the best alternatives for it?
======
owebmaster
Imo, no. Cordova looked promising but failed to keep up with the expectation
due to slow development of mobile browsers, which cordova tech relies on.
React Native has a much better developer & user experience, while NativeScript
is a still immature alternative.

------
jetti
In a sense, yes. I know Ionic uses Cordova to create it's applications. I'm
not sure what other frameworks use it as a building block as well.

